# JDBC MS SQL SERVER



## kukonia (18. Jan 2008)

Moin Moin,

nach langem hin und her scheine ich die Verbindung zur Datenbank herzustellen... glaube ich. Mein neues Problem ist, dass mir Java sagt, dass der Objektname (Name der Datenbank) nicht stimmt. Verzweifle hier, dabei wollte ich nur ein kleines Prpgramm schreiben, das mir etwas erleichtern soll. Das sowat immer noch so schwer ist, ist mir ein Rätsel. However, vielleicht kann ir ja jemand helfen.
Die Fehlermeldung lautet:

java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][SQLServer 2000 Driver for JDBC][SQLServer]Ungültiger Objektname 'jobs'.
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseExceptions.createException(Unknown Source)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseExceptions.getException(Unknown Source)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.tds.TDSRequest.processErrorToken(Unknown Source)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.tds.TDSRequest.processReplyToken(Unknown Source)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.tds.TDSExecuteRequest.processReplyToken(Unknown Source)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.tds.TDSRequest.processReply(Unknown Source)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerImplStatement.getNextResultType(Unknown Source)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseStatement.commonTransitionToState(Unknown Source)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseStatement.postImplExecute(Unknown Source)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseStatement.commonExecute(Unknown Source)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseStatement.executeQueryInternal(Unknown Source)
        at com.microsoft.jdbc.base.BaseStatement.executeQuery(Unknown Source)
        at jtdsconnection.JtdsConnection.main(JtdsConnection.java:35)
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 0 seconds)


Ich habe einen SQl Server 2000 laufen (auch noch 2005 MSDE, aber den steuer ich nicht an). Wenn ich diesen Code verwende (NetBeans), gibt es keinen Fehler:


```
package jtdsconnection;
import java.io.* ;
import java.sql.* ;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.Statement;
/**
 *
 * @author Fauser
 */
public class JtdsConnection {

    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        
     String connectionUrl =     "jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://JTNOTEBOOKE:1433;DATABSENAME=isdata;user=sa;password=sa;";

    Connection con = null;

    try {
        Class.forName("com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver");
        con = DriverManager.getConnection(connectionUrl);  
        }
        stmt.close();
        con.close();
    }
    catch (Exception e) {
        e.printStackTrace();
    }
  }
}
```


Aber bei diesem kommt die Fehlermeldung von oben, obwohl ich im Query Analyzer den identischen SQL-Code benutze, die Datenbank etc also existiert:


```
package jtdsconnection;
import java.io.* ;
import java.sql.* ;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.Statement;
/**
 *
 * @author Fauser
 */
public class JtdsConnection {

    /**
     * @param args the command line arguments
     */
    public static void main(String[] args) {
        
     String connectionUrl = "jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://JTNOTEBOOKE:1433;DATABSENAME=isdata;user=sa;password=sa;";

    Connection con = null;
    Statement stmt = null;
    ResultSet rs = null;

    try {
        Class.forName("com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLServerDriver");
        con = DriverManager.getConnection(connectionUrl);  
         
        String SQL = "SELECT * FROM jobs";
        stmt = con.createStatement();
        rs = stmt.executeQuery(SQL);
   
        while (rs.next()) {
            System.out.println(rs.getString(1));
        }
        stmt.close();
        con.close();
    }
    catch (Exception e) {
        e.printStackTrace();
    }
  }
}
```

Hat da einer ne Idee? Wäre sehr dankbar, sonst muss es noch C# werden...

Grüße
kukonia


----------



## maki (19. Jan 2008)

Wem gehört die DB?

Solltest dich mit dem richtigen User anmelden, dann geht's.
Oder du bleibst weiterhin sa, dann musst du allerdings den Namen des Besitzers anfügen:
SELECT * FROM name.jobs

Übrigens kann es nicht DATABSENAME heissen.


----------



## kukonia (20. Jan 2008)

Jau, vielen Dank.

Grüße
Kukonia


----------



## Gast (29. Mrz 2008)

hilfe


----------



## Gast (29. Mrz 2008)

ist jemand hier??? ich bitte um antwort ist wichtig


----------



## Floonry (26. Jul 2008)

nasty horror movie dinner and a movie boston pizza


----------



## Floonry (27. Jul 2008)

southbank movies under the stars movie theatres merrimack nh nashua nh


----------

